# Alpine CHA-S624 Changer w/ optical out!!



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Alpine CHA-S624 DiGITAL OUT PUT 6 Disc Changer - eBay (item 330417963556 end time Mar-31-10 14:00:48 PDT)

Everyone's been looking for this one...........get it for a good price.


----------

